# Simplicity snow blower attachment problem



## SimplicityDAN (2 mo ago)

Hey everyone. I have a 2022 simplicity prestige mower. I just put the 42 inch snowblower attachment (1695360) on yesterday but have a problem. When I lift it up into transport mode, the left side lifts up about a inch and a half before the right side starts to come off the ground. To me, that's odd because the lift arm assist is on the right side. I have triple checked both springs, drove around with the pto engaged and everything is running fine. But having the blower lifting like that is really bothering me. Anyone have that problem? Any idea's? Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dan, welcome to the forum.

There has to be an adjustment somewhere to level out the lift arms.


----------



## bmod305 (14 d ago)

SimplicityDAN said:


> Hey everyone. I have a 2022 simplicity prestige mower. I just put the 42 inch snowblower attachment (1695360) on yesterday but have a problem. When I lift it up into transport mode, the left side lifts up about a inch and a half before the right side starts to come off the ground. To me, that's odd because the lift arm assist is on the right side. I have triple checked both springs, drove around with the pto engaged and everything is running fine. But having the blower lifting like that is really bothering me. Anyone have that problem? Any idea's? Thanks.


 Lift assist spring is on the left. It pulls on the left side. My Conquest with the 42" blower also does it.


----------

